# انـــــواع الصمامات وقطع التحكم المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكــييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

​ 


انواع الصمامات وقطع التحكم المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف​ 
تستخدم الصمامات فى التحكم بسريان المائع داخل الانابيب فهو يستخدم سواء لفتح خطوط الانابيب او لغلقها.
وتصنع الصمامات من عدة خامات منها النحاس الاصفر ومنها ما يطلى بالكروم والنيكل ويركب بالقرب من الصمام الفلنجات من اجل تسهيل عملية الصيانة.

وفيما يلى سنقوم بشرح يشمل جميع انواع الصمامات المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف بشكل عام.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام كروى​ 
يستخدم لتمرير المائع وايقافة بسرعة , ويستخدم هذا الصمام فى الحالات التى تكون فيها درجة الحرارة منخفضة نسبيا.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام بوابة​وهو اكثر انواع الصمامات شيوعا ولة ميزة الاغلاق التام , ولا يستخدم هذا الصمام فى الحالات التى تتطلب تحكم بجريان دقيق.​








​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام جلبة ​ويستخدم للتحكم الدقيق بكمية تدفق السائل.










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام الزاوية​ 
يستخدم ايضا للتحكم بجريان السائل ولكن السائل يغير اتجاة سريانة بزاوية 90 درجة










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام فراشة​ 
ويستخدم للتحكم بكمية التدفق وخاصية ايقاف المائع وهو شائع نسبيا










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام تخفيض الضغط​ 
ويستخدم لتخفيض ضغط المائع ويظهر الشكل مقطع لمخفف الضغط










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

صمام عدم رجوع​ 
ويستخدم لامرار المائع فى اتجاة واحد ويمنع رجوعة










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

مفتاح التدفق​ 
ولة صفيحة يتم وضعها فى مسار المائع داخل الانبوب ويعطى اشارة حول وجود تدفق للمائع او عدمة










​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

محبس الامان​ 
ويستخدم لضمان عدم خروج المائع من الدائرة وكبلف خدمة لتزويد الدائرة بالمائع

















​


----------



## عمر محمد3 (29 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح عليك ويفتح ليك ويبارك فينا وفيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
مواضيعك مميزه وجميله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> الله يفتح عليك ويفتح ليك ويبارك فينا وفيك
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> مواضيعك مميزه وجميله


 
جزاكم اللة خيرا هذا من فضل اللة وفضلكم جميعا فهذا المنتدى فخر لكل مهندسى العرب باعضائة
​


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

ممكن صورة وشرح للبلف العاكس وهو يمكن تصنيفة من الصمامات
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## راية (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكوور اخي ..

يااااااااه كم كنت اتمنى اني كنت اعرف هذا الموقع لما كنت طالب ...


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

ابو الحسن الثاني قال:


> مشكوور اخي ..
> 
> يااااااااه كم كنت اتمنى اني كنت اعرف هذا الموقع لما كنت طالب ...


 

الاخ الكريم اهلا ومرحبا بك فى بيتك بيت كل مهندسى العرب ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

لقد كنت تتمنى ان تكون عرفت هذا المنتدى وانت طالب والان عرفتة بعد التخرج وننتظر منك ان تثرى منتدانا بمواضيعك الذى ينتظرها صغار المهندسين العرب وشكرا


----------



## اينور سهام (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالله111 (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور على الموضوع وعندي إستفسار عن صمام الفراشه ووظيفته الأساسيه ماهي ؟ ولماذ سمي صمام الفراشه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

عبدالله111 قال:


> مشكووور على الموضوع وعندي إستفسار عن صمام الفراشه ووظيفته الأساسيه ماهي ؟ ولماذ سمي صمام الفراشه


 
اخى العزيز سوف اقوم بالاجابة على سؤالك 

بالنسبة للاسم فليس لدى اى معلومات عن سبب التسمية ولكن من الممكن لشبة قلب الصمام بجناحات الفراشة.

اما بالنسبة لاستخداماتة فيستخدم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-
يتم وضعة فى دوائر المياة فى التشلرات قبل وبعد الاجزاء التى تحتاج الى الاحلال لعمل الصيانة والتنظيف باستمرار مثل مبردات المياة ليتم فصل دائرة المياة عن الجزء المطلوب صيانتة مثل الصمام اليدوى فى دائرة التبخير يوضع قبل الصمام الاوتماتيكى وبعدة فى الوحدات الكبيرة.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> ممكن صورة وشرح للبلف العاكس وهو يمكن تصنيفة من الصمامات
> شكرا على مجهودك


 

البلف العاكس يمكن تصنيفة كصمام تحكم ذلك لانة يعمل على التحكم فى اتجاة سريان مركب التبريد داخل الدائرة ويمكن استخدامة فى وحدات التكييف لعمل على عكس دائرة التبريد فى فصل الشتاء لجعل وحدة التكثيف هى الوحدة الداخلية كما يستخدم فى دوائر التبريد والتجميد ليعمل على امرار الغاز الساخن داخل المبخر لاذابة الصقيع المتكون على ملفاتة

اختى الكريمة سوف اضع الصورة عما قريب ان شاء اللة لكن عذرا لضعف سرعة النت لا استطيع رفعها​


----------



## ductlator (11 فبراير 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

ductlator قال:


> الله ينور عليك


 
_شكرا مهندس مصطفى _

_وارجو منك امدادى ببعض المخططات المنفذة ببرنامج الاوتوكاد لاعمال التكييف فى مبنى او مشروع وشكرا_

_الطلب موجة للجميع ايضا يا اصدقائى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام_


----------



## أحمد نبيل عمارة (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله111 (12 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على الإيضاح ولك مني خالص التقدير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

تحت امرك فى اى وقت يا اخ عبد الله


----------



## المهندس مضر (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي ، بس لو سمحت اريد اضافة شيء بسيط على معلوماتك القيمة ، وهو انه استخدام صمام البوابة وصمام الفراشة نفس الشيء تماما ولكن الفرق بينهما ان صمام البوابة يستخدم في المقاسات الصغيرة ( اقل من "3) وصمام الفراشة من "3 وأكبر ، وكذلك هناك فرق في المواد المصنعة في كلا الصمامان ، حيث ان صمام البوابة يصنع من البرونز بينما صمام الفراشة من الحديد الصلب والله أعلم


----------



## المهندس مضر (12 فبراير 2008)

أما بالنسبة لتسميتة صمام الفراشة بهذا الإسم ، فهو لأن اسمه بالإنكليزية كذالك ، butterfly valve ونحن فقط ترجمناه إلى العربية ، أي أننا لم نطلق هذا الإسم عليه وإنما ترجمناه .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 فبراير 2008)

اوك فلماذا سموة بالفراشة هذا هو السؤال


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 فبراير 2008)

تحية طيبة للمبرمج الصغير وارجو اذا كان لديك خبرة فى تصميم وتنفيذ البرامج مساعدتى فى بعض الامور الخاصة بعمل برنامج باللغة العربية لحساب الاحمال الحرارية


----------



## حسن جكنون (17 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (17 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الة فيكم
اخوانى الكرام اعضاء المنتدى 
انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

حسن جكنون قال:


> موضوع جميل زادكم الله من علمه


 

كم انا سعيد بهذه الدعوة الجميلة اخى حسن وزادكم منة اضعافا مضاعفة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

والان عرفته اخى العزيز عوض ما فاتك من وقت


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

حياك الله اخي افدتنا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

[.h; hggoi odvh dh hon hgu.d. ,fhv; td;


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

حسن جكنون قال:


> موضوع جميل زادكم الله من علمه


 

بارك الله فيك امين امين يارب العالمين

كم هو جميل هذا الدعاء


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

حسن جكنون قال:


> موضوع جميل زادكم الله من علمه


 
اللهم امين يا اخ حسن يارب تقبل


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## طالب الرحمه (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ABD F (24 يوليو 2008)

الله يفتح عليك ويفتح ليك ويبارك فينا وفيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
مواضيعك مميزه وجميله


----------



## مشرف صيانة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 

لدي استفسار عن الsolinoid valve

اذا امكن معلومات عن هذا الصمام


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 يوليو 2008)

مشرف صيانة قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> لدي استفسار عن الsolinoid Valve
> 
> اذا امكن معلومات عن هذا الصمام


 
هو عبارة عن مل كهربى بداخلة رافعة تتحكم فى فتح وغلق مسار المائع وعند توصيل المف بالتيار الكهربى او قطع التيار عنة تتغير وضعية الصمام حسب الاستخدام 
وان شاء الله سوف اضع صورة وشرح مفصل ان اتيح لى بعض الوقت بأذن الله


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## beebo84 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير يا مهندس ابراهيم وعندي لك سؤال قد طرحته في المنتدي من اسبوع ولم اجد له اجابه وهو :

اريد ان اعرف كافة الصمامات التي تركب علي كلا الفرعين الداخلين لل fan coil unit وكذلك الحال ايضا بالنسبة لل air handling unit و ال heat exchanger

علي فكره , انا عاوز اعرف المحابس في كلا الحالتين في حالة المحابس ثنائية المسار 2 - way valve و ثلاثية المسار 3-way valve

ويا سلام بقي لو تزود من عندك وتضع صور للمحابس دي تبقي عملت فيا احلي واجب !!!!!

ارجوووووووووووووووك ان تهتم يا مهندس ابراهيم بسؤالي هذا لاني محتاج لاجابة دقييقة جدا عليه وعلي وجه السرعه

ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما:77::77::20::20:


----------



## مطاوع حسن (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

beebo84 قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير يا مهندس ابراهيم وعندي لك سؤال قد طرحته في المنتدي من اسبوع ولم اجد له اجابه وهو :
> 
> اريد ان اعرف كافة الصمامات التي تركب علي كلا الفرعين الداخلين لل fan coil unit وكذلك الحال ايضا بالنسبة لل air handling unit و ال heat exchanger
> 
> ...


 
اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الصمامات فعليك ان تلم بجميعها وتعرف جيدا فائدة ووظيفة كل صمام لذلك يمكن توظيف الصمام كما تريد حسب التطبيق المطلوب منه وهذة هى افضل طريقة للالمام بجميع الصمامات ولك ان تحدد لى سؤال اقوم بالرد علية
اما بالنسبة للصمامات ال الثلاثية والثنائة فأليك الفرق
3way
2way

فى الانظمة القديمة كان يركب ومازال يركب الصماما الثلاثى لعمل bybass على الفان كويل بمعنى ان هناك مضخاط ثابتة السرعه تدفع المياة المثلجة بالفان كويل وعند الوصول للدرجة المطلوبة بالحيز يتم فتح الصمام لعمل باى باس على الفان كويل بواسطة نوع من انواع التحكم الالى طبقا لما هو مستخدم بالنظام سواء كان مديوليتنج او بربوشنال او ديفيرتف او اى نوع اخر ليس موضوعنا الان

اما فى الانظمة الجديدة بدأنا فى استخدام الصمام الثلاثى مع استخدام مضخات متغيرة السرعة لتوفير الطاقة المستهلكة من انظمة التكييف بالمبنى وكذلك مفاقيد الاحتكاك والصيانة والتشغيل الخ
فعند الوصول للدرجة المطلوبة يتم غلق الصماما او تقليل فتحتة وبناء عليية تقوم المضخة بالاقلال من كمية المياة المدفوعة داخل شبكة المياة 
اتمنى ان تكون فهمت الشرح لان السؤال اعجبنى كثير وللاسف لم اجد الوقت الكافى للرد لذلك اتمنى بوضع استفساراتك وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد عليها لاحقا​


----------



## beebo84 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس ابراهيم 

بعد التحية ,

اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي ردك الجميل والسريع علي مشاركتي واعتذر لاني لم اقراها بشكل سريع نظرا لوجود عطل في جهاز الكمبيوتر عندي:80:

ثانيا بالنسبة لسؤالي , فانا كنت اقصد التالي :

ال fan coil unit يركب عليها خطين , واحد لدخول المياه البارده لها , والاخر تخرج منه المياه طبعا بعد ان تكون قد فقدت حرارتها

واكيد طبعا انه يركب علي هذين الخطين من المواسير محابس , مجموعة تركب علي خط الدخول للماكينة (inlet) , والمجموعة الاخري تركب علي خط الخروج من الماكينة (outlet) 

وسؤالي هو انني اريد ان اعرف هذه المحابس بالنسبة لل fan coil unit وكذلك ال air handling unit واخيرا ال heat exchanger

ولو مفيهاش تعب يا مهندس ابراهيم , ياريت لو عندك صور لكل محبس حتتكلم عليه

واشكرك الف شكر وربنا يجزيك عنا خير جميعا:12: :12: :12:


----------



## beebo84 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو سؤالي يكون واضح لك يا مهندس ابراهيم واتمني ردا سريعا علي سؤالي كما تعودت ورايت منك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينفعنا واياكم بهذا العلم النافع
واتمني


----------



## m_mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينفعنا واياكم بهذا العلم النافع
واتمني لكم


----------



## m_mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينفعنا واياكم بهذا العلم النافع
واتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## memo_zezo36 (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## M12 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## egy_silver (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم زد تآلف أرواحنا وأجعلنا ممن يساق الى الجنة زمرا


----------



## سمير شربك (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لله يعطيك العافية والتوفيق لكل المهندسين الذي يقدون معلومات قيمة ومفيدة 
ويسطيع الجميع أن تكون بمتناولهم


----------



## حيدرتحسين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وعاشت ايدك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا ، و لو تتكرم تزيد الفائدة بذكر اسم المحبس باللغة الانجليزية 
و ياريت كل اخ يكتب في موضوع يذكر لزملائه اسماء القطع أو النظام ملحوقا به الاسم باللغة الانجليزية 
هناك ايضا المحبس 0 الصمام ) مزدوج الوظيفة double regulating valve ، صمام كهربي التشغيل solonoid valve ، صمام متعدد الوظائف ويشمل مصفاة و عدم رجوع و تنظيم التدفق في جسم واحد ولو انه غير شائع الاستخدام الا انه موفر و عملي و من ماركاته ارمسترونج 
ومشكور ياسيدي


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مبدع م, ابراهيم بارك الله فيك .............مشكورر يا غالي


----------



## ربيع نور (20 مارس 2010)

كيفية عمل الصمامات الكهرمغناطسيه بتمرير السوائل


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (20 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس على مجهودك​ 
سؤالي (1): ما هو الفرق بين صمام الجلبة و( Double Regulating Valve ) ؟

سؤال(2) : لماذا يركب DRV على خط الراجع وليس على المغذي ل A.H.U ؟

وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## eng usama_as (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله في علمك وزادك نورا على نور


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (20 مارس 2010)

beebo84 قال:


> مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> بعد التحية ,
> 
> ...


 

إلى الاخ المهندس المحترم ، قمت بإرفاق صورة Fan Coil Unit موضح عليها 

المحابس والاكسسوارات اللازمة على أمل أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك، ولا تنسونا 

من الدعاء بالتوفيق.


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (20 مارس 2010)

ولتوضيح الصورة بشكل أفضل:

خط المغذي:

isolating valve+ strainer + union+ flexible Con ----- F.C.U

خط الراجع:

double regulating valve+ 2-Way valve+ flexible Con --- F.C.U

وطبعاً يتم وضع Pressure & Tempressure gauges على كل الخطين
ويتم ايضا شبك By Passالذي يربط الخطين بعد strainer وذلك لأغراض التنظيف ( Flushing 

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## حيدراكرم (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2010)

تشكر ياهندسة 
ولنا عودة


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> جزاكم اللة خيرا هذا من فضل اللة وفضلكم جميعا فهذا المنتدى فخر لكل مهندسى العرب باعضائة​


 
أخي الحبيب م إبراهيم
أرجو كتابة إسم الجلالة بصورة صحيحة 
((أقصد تغيير التاء المربوطة الى ها مربوطة ))
ويديك العافية

كما أرجو من الأخوة المشرفين سحب مداخلتي بعد تعديل الأخ إبراهيم 
لو إستجاب
وشكرا


----------



## emmoeldin (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو عدم وضع اكثر من مشاركه
وتجميع الكل فى ملف او مشاركه واحدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ابش مهندس إبراهيم


----------



## عمر راجح (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelrahim (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا باش مهندس شرح مبسط وجميل ونرجو المزيد


----------



## بو عمار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموا على الشرح الجميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الصياد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام

يا عين عالشرح وبارك الله فيك
يسلموا


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخوي العزيز 
وموضوع جيد وجميل للغايه اخوك احمد ضياء(جون سينا)


----------



## Atatri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## هبه هاني (17 ديسمبر 2011)

نتمنا المزيد


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (20 ديسمبر 2011)

سوال

بما ان معظم الصمامات لها نفس الوظيفة، لماذا لا يستخدم نوع واحد فقط؟

الكروي و الفراشة لهما نفس الوظيفة


----------



## samy m (21 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سوال
> 
> بما ان معظم الصمامات لها نفس الوظيفة، لماذا لا يستخدم نوع واحد فقط؟
> 
> الكروي و الفراشة لهما نفس الوظيفة



دائما اسأل نفس السؤال و لم اجد اجابة لدى على هذا 
و لكن سؤالى يكون لماذا لا نستخدم Globe valve و butterfly فقط


----------



## سلمان 333 (3 مارس 2012)

موضوع قيم ومفيد جدا وياليت اخي اكمالا للفائد وضع اسم كل صمام بالانكليزي مرافقا للشرح


----------



## nofal (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ايفن84 (3 مارس 2012)

معلومات حلووووووووو شكرا


----------



## hos_helmy (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## المهندس الحالم (24 مارس 2013)

فى رأيى إن محبس الفراشة أخف فى الوزن من محبس البوابة 
لذلك محبس الفراشة يستخدم فى الاقطار الكبيرة فى حالة ما اذا كانت الصيانة دورية ومتكررة 
والله أعلم


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## البراء سامح (6 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------

